# Wife is cheating on me



## Lilyallen (Feb 23, 2010)

I need to spy on my wife, she is cheating on me. I was wondering if there is some sort?
of cell phone voice recorder. However, I see that many sites provide this service but they are through bluetooth or some sort of hardware. I was wondering if there is some sort of call-forwarding system which would transfer all of the incoming and outcoming calls? I googled and got many like mobile spy software,do u have any suggestion?


----------

